

Wheelcrowd: is the world around you wheelchair accessible? - ehuard
http://jabberwocky.eu/2012/11/25/wheelcrowd/

======
178
You might want to check out Wheelmap, it is a very similar project ans they
have already almost 300.000 points. <http://wheelmap.org/>

